# brochure layouts



## kismet (Sep 14, 2008)

hello guys!!!

just want to seek help or suggestions what brochure layout could be presented to clients/customers that would entice them to buy? i want it to be visually appealing and unique, hip. thanks!!!


----------



## silkysprintshop (Oct 15, 2008)

Hey, if you get some help on this, hook me up. I need the same thing!


----------



## jboitcet (Oct 7, 2006)

I asked a similar question several months ago, I got no response. I hope you get one.


----------



## kismet (Sep 14, 2008)

yuhooooo!!!!!!!!!!!! anyone??? kind soul to help us on this???


----------



## FredericDesign (Apr 28, 2008)

I've found that a tri-fold brochure works best -- it's something they can put in their pocket and will likely look at twice (once when they pick it up and once when they take it out of their pocket). There's no way to predict what is going to entice a customer/client to make a purchase, but if you have a colorful brochure with just enough information to give them a "flavor" of what you have/do it would at least be a start.


----------



## kismet (Sep 14, 2008)

thanks betty..your advice really helped!!
now i havent thought of a trifold brochure..it will come in handy!!!


----------



## jkruse (Oct 10, 2008)

First step is finding brochure design. Anything that I have done that pushes the envelope is the result of seeing other work that is at the top of it's game and trying to take it farther.

I'm sure there's books on the best brochure design. Look there for inspiration.


----------



## gnomewerks (Oct 10, 2008)

Go to Borders/Barnes & Noble.

look for the books on "Best of X design:1 - 10".

In your case: 'Best of Brochure Design 9'

I gave the generic example because there are tons of them.

Best of Logo Design 7
Best of Business Card Design 8, etc. etc. You get the point.

Find what is consistent in the Brochure Design book, put your own touch and style to it and go from there.


----------



## jboitcet (Oct 7, 2006)

kismet said:


> ... just want to seek help or suggestions what brochure layout could be presented to clients/customers that would entice them to buy? i want it to be visually appealing and unique, hip ...


What elements of brochure design help promote t-shirt sales? 
I believe that anybody can make a beautiful brochure design (or an ugly design), and it may win awards.  But what aspects of brochure design help sell t-shirts?

Please, can somebody answer the original poster's question.  Inquiring minds what to know.


----------



## PressForProfit (Jun 11, 2008)

kismet said:


> hello guys!!!
> 
> just want to seek help or suggestions what brochure layout could be presented to clients/customers that would entice them to buy? i want it to be visually appealing and unique, hip. thanks!!!


Nice Selection of stock brochure layouts...
StockLayouts® Graphic Designs: Brochure, Flyer & Newsletter Templates!

Another pay per template site...
View all Logo designs, business cards brochure designs and stationery templates

These are free ones...
Business templates and images - brochures - HP Small and Medium Business

Hope this helps!


----------



## micromaui-closed (Mar 9, 2010)

I'm looking for examples also- your old post is what I got. I need to design a marketing brochure for cold calls and want to know what people want! I need to explain why I am better than their current supplier (if any) and money is always an issue. design is important and finally quality (not exactly in that order). where to start?
the empty page is calling...


----------



## TeesForChange (Jan 17, 2007)

i;ve had a few different brochure types/sizes and found that an 8.5 by 11 folded in half works best (making the final size an 8.5 by 5.5). this is easy to hold, less expensive to print, looks professional and can hold a lot of info


----------



## CoolBeanz (Jan 6, 2010)

As a previous print shop(stationary, brochures, etc.) employee, I have worked closely with bindery shops and mailing services, and one think we all say about any type of printed piece is try to make it standout from everyone else's work.

When designing a brochure, there are three basic elements to look at: the layout and style, the contents, and how they are distributed. 
1.) the layout, their are endless possibilities as to how a brochure can be folded and presented. Its all a matter of how much money you want to spend. Your most popular and economical are basic folds(one fold, folded in half) and a tri-folds(2 folds, folded in thirds).
2.) the contents are all very similar for the industry, either you fill it up tell the customer all about the company and how good you are compared to the others, or its setup like a "sale" flyer containing low pricing and product information, or it a little of both company info and current product info. How many colors are involved in making the brochure? one color(usually black) or full-color(so it could include photos) Full color printing has become very affordable these days and when you look at the junk mail that you receive, i would bet more that 80% of it is in full color. 
3.) how will it be distributed? Are you mailing it, is it designed as a handout, or is it an insert into a news letter or something, etc.? If you are planning to use is as a handout(ie. going door to door in your town soliciting business) or as an insert for a news letter, and you have enough information to fill up all panel of the brochure, then fill it up and let the people know everything possible about you. If not, then set the back panel up for mailing, put your return address in the upper left and a little box for a stamp. Now your brochure has a dual purpose: a handout and mailing. 

One technique I like to use is "down and dirt", "plain jane", printing. I choose a basic fold, on heavy weight, colored paper(cream, orange, yellow, etc.) with black ink. Although it may sound boring, when the customer receives it, and puts it on their desk at the end of the day, which is full of full color pieces on white stock, its the first thing they see. I set up a mailing panel on the back so it has a dual purpose and I use one panel for info about my company(just a quick blurb) and the others for product information. And since its cheap to print, I can afford to print more. So im not concerned with how many i give out or how many i have left, everyone gets one.

The biggest key, like i said, is just making it stand out. If the customer has a huge pile of papers on their desk, like many of us have im sure, is yours going to be the first thing they see and save?

Hope this was helpful!


----------



## schultzy1087 (Dec 13, 2009)

working on a brochure for our business, not exactly sure how i'm going to go about sending these out but my thought was to give a brochure out with a screen printed t-shirt with our company logo on it. Here are pictures of our brochure, I kind of went with a retro-style theme. Thought it was eye catching and hopefully people will actually take a look at it.


----------

